# Unable to compile multimedia/libquvi09



## ZKRiNG (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi

I'm not sure about send it like a bug. I try to find it on Google without any answer.

I try to compile the update of this lib, and always got the same problem when I try to compile it.


```
Making install in man3
/bin/mkdir -p '/usr/ports/multimedia/libquvi09/work/stage/usr/local/man/man3'
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 'libquvi.3' '/usr/ports/multimedia/libquvi09/work/stage/usr/local/man/man3/libquvi09.3'
Making install in man7
/bin/mkdir -p '/usr/ports/multimedia/libquvi09/work/stage/usr/local/man/man7'
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 'quvi-object.7' '/usr/ports/multimedia/libquvi09/work/stage/usr/local/man/man7/quvi-object09.7'
Making install in tests
Making install in lib
/bin/mkdir -p '/usr/ports/multimedia/libquvi09/work/stage/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig'
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 libquvi-0.9.pc '/usr/ports/multimedia/libquvi09/work/stage/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig'
*** Error code 1
```

I tried `portmaster -r`, recompile all the dependencies, I used `pkg_libchk` and still same problem. I checked UPDATING.

I really think it's a problem of knowledge and for that I can't find anything in the forums.

Thanks and sorry about be so newbie.


----------



## talsamon (Jan 7, 2015)

Is it up-to-date ? This night was an update. I try to compile, and it worked fine for me.


----------



## ZKRiNG (Jan 7, 2015)

talsamon said:


> Is it up-to-date ? This night was an update. I try to compile, and it worked fine for me.



I just updated another time with portsnap and still same.

No problem I will wait more time. Maybe tomorrow it will compile well.


----------



## talsamon (Jan 7, 2015)

Yesterday I installed this for test new - it's compiled fine. Second time I try, it failed with the same error as you. You can deinstall 
multimedia/libquvi09/ and reinstall new - this works. But this seems a bug, please mail it the maintainer.


----------



## ZKRiNG (Jan 7, 2015)

I used `pkg delete -f libquivi09` and `make && make install` and now all works perfect.

Thanks.


----------

